# Tristano Shawl - knitted lace



## stevieland

My new Tristano Shawl pattern is now available! It may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tristano-shawl

If you prefer, you may PM me here with Tristano Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern

Tristano is a bottom-up, triangular lace shawl with a fancy faux cable spine and subtly textured stitch patterns. While dimensions and yardage are provided for both sport (the orange shawl pictured) and fingering weight yarn (the gray shawl pictured), Tristano is designed so that it can be worked in just about any yarn weight you would like! The size is very easy to customize. Full instructions are provided, including how to calculate stitch counts for any size. The 13-page pattern includes both charts and written instructions.

BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 59 x 27 in fingering weight

NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight (plus a needle 3 sizes larger for the cast on)

YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 510-560 yards worked in fingering weight

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## mollyannhad

Gorgeous!


----------



## Judi44

Soooo delicate, thanks for sharing


----------



## kiwiannie

Congratulations Dee another absolutely beautiful shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Just downloaded Tristano :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall

beautifull.


----------



## mopgenorth

gorgeous! This is definitely going on my list of things to do!


----------



## bwtyer

This is so stunning - I added it to my ravelry library for a future project.


----------



## patocenizo

Stunning Dee, it is a beauty! I love the pictures and colors of your Tristano. This one is for me to keep!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego

Gorgeous as always!!! The patterns keep getting better and better! You are on a roll and this one is stunning!!! How can you top this one??? I just downloaded this gorgeous pattern. Thanks again for another beautiful design. ;0)


----------



## peony

Glorious!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Hi Dee. Thanks for another lovely design. Have just downloaded the pattern and will slot it into the queue.


----------



## stevieland

mollyannhad said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks! I see you have a pretty new one as well.


----------



## stevieland

Judi44 said:


> Soooo delicate, thanks for sharing


Thanks for commenting!


----------



## stevieland

kiwiannie said:


> Congratulations Dee another absolutely beautiful shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much!


----------



## stevieland

Patsy Ruth said:


> Just downloaded Tristano :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for buying the pattern. I look forward to seeing you on the KAL!


----------



## stevieland

bwtyer said:


> This is so stunning - I added it to my ravelry library for a future project.


Thanks! I hope you enjoy knitting it. What a cute little dog on your avatar, by the way.


----------



## stevieland

patocenizo said:


> Stunning Dee, it is a beauty! I love the pictures and colors of your Tristano. This one is for me to keep!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Pat. I do enjoy taking the pictures. My yard was so cooperative with the fall being at peak color the day I took the pics of the gray shawl.


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Gorgeous as always!!! The patterns keep getting better and better! You are on a roll and this one is stunning!!! How can you top this one??? I just downloaded this gorgeous pattern. Thanks again for another beautiful design. ;0)


Oh my, you are making me blush! I try to do something a little different to "mix it up" both for me and for folks who are kind enough to knit up my designs. Thanks for your nice comments.


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi Dee. Thanks for another lovely design. Have just downloaded the pattern and will slot it into the queue.


And thanks to you for buying the pattern. I really appreciate it!


----------



## stevieland

mopgenorth said:


> gorgeous! This is definitely going on my list of things to do!


Thanks! I look forward to seeing your version one of these days!


----------



## Pocahontas

Too beautiful for words! Going yarn shopping tomorrow (like I don't have any in my stash) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jillyrich

Awesome! Can you tell me what is the name of the shawl in your avatar? I assume it's yours also


----------



## ParkerEliz

The not so typical YO spine is a nice change.


----------



## KnittingSquare

stevieland said:


> My new Tristano Shawl pattern is now available! It may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tristano-shawl
> 
> If you prefer, you may PM me here with Tristano Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern
> 
> Tristano is a bottom-up, triangular lace shawl with a fancy faux cable spine and subtly textured stitch patterns. While dimensions and yardage are provided for both sport (the orange shawl pictured) and fingering weight yarn (the gray shawl pictured), Tristano is designed so that it can be worked in just about any yarn weight you would like! The size is very easy to customize. Full instructions are provided, including how to calculate stitch counts for any size. The 13-page pattern includes both charts and written instructions.
> 
> BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 59 x 27 in fingering weight
> 
> NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight (plus a needle 3 sizes larger for the cast on)
> 
> YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 510-560 yards worked in fingering weight
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Thank you so much...I just purchased the Shawl and can't wait to get started...YAY

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl

Stunning.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Jillyrich said:


> Awesome! Can you tell me what is the name of the shawl in your avatar? I assume it's yours also


If this question is for Dee, I believe it is her Elizabeth. It is gorgeous as is all her patterns.


----------



## Avigayil

Wow! Is the stitch pattern created by cabling? This is a beautiful pattern!


----------



## cdninswe

This shawl and your photography are un(insert descriptive expletive here)believable.... Totally gorgeous and eye poppingly beautiful... The Spine is the sure sign of a master designer......you truly are coming into your own Dee...


----------



## aljellie

This is beautiful, but so are all your designs.


----------



## Deeknits

Avigayil said:


> Wow! Is the stitch pattern created by cabling? This is a beautiful pattern!


Yes and no! It's not the type of cable you need a cable needle for, holding stitched front or back, etc. This stitch is called the Eyelet Cable and is formed my slipping one stitch over 2 stitches. Dee gives very good instructions on how it's done....easy peasy!


----------



## standsalonewolf

very pretty


----------



## stevieland

Pocahontas said:


> Too beautiful for words! Going yarn shopping tomorrow (like I don't have any in my stash) :lol: :lol:


Thanks! Doesn't it seem like a new project always warrants new yarn for some reason!


----------



## stevieland

Jillyrich said:


> Awesome! Can you tell me what is the name of the shawl in your avatar? I assume it's yours also


Yep, it is the Elizabeth Shawl and it is on Ravelry with the rest of my designs.


----------



## stevieland

KnittingSquare said:


> Thank you so much...I just purchased the Shawl and can't wait to get started...YAY
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks so much! Please join us on the KAL topic that I just started in the KAL section. The more the merrier!


----------



## grandma clark

You made all of these, fantastic.


----------



## stevieland

Avigayil said:


> Wow! Is the stitch pattern created by cabling? This is a beautiful pattern!


So you mean the spine or the border? Like Dee said, the spine is made to look like a little cable by passing a stitch over other stitches on the left needle, very easy to do but such a cute stitch. And the border looks sort of cabled too, but that is just due to decrease placement. And thanks!


----------



## oge designs

Well done Dee, another absolutely fabulous pattern for a shawl!


----------



## cathie02664

Lovely pattern


----------



## stevieland

oge designs said:


> Well done Dee, another absolutely fabulous pattern for a shawl!


Thank you so much! It means a lot coming from such a talented designer as yourself. Love that latest gray colored set. I'm going over to comment now.


----------



## Toby

Once again, an absolutely beautiful pattern, Dee. Love the spine!!


----------



## susan heierman

Just beautiful! Downloaded and printing as I post.


----------



## piecemaker

So I don't see it on Craftsy.com yet. Will it also be there? I have purchased all but one of your patterns on craftsy. I will check again tomorrow.


----------



## meran

Stunning!!


----------



## Judi44

Ta!! Dee, I have just downloaded 987,654,321 pages and am going to try and figure this out, you WILL be hearing from this Aussie in the near future. Much love from the mid north coast of New South Wales in beautiful downtown AUS, Judi B


----------



## sbeth53

Beautiful design as always!


----------



## trish2222

It's beautiful


----------



## mamapr80

WOOHOO! I'm casting on tonight, using 100% Alpaca charcoal grey lace-weight (I couldn't resist PacificRose's 'challenge' of doing this in an ultra light yarn) and size 4 needles. Will keep you posted on progress.
Happy knitting gals and Dee, many heart-felt thanks for literally keeping us in stitches


----------



## stevieland

piecemaker said:


> So I don't see it on Craftsy.com yet. Will it also be there? I have purchased all but one of your patterns on craftsy. I will check again tomorrow.


I will try to get it on Craftsy later tonight, but it might now be before Friday. Since Ravelry doesn't require a sign-in anymore to buy a pattern, I use that first so anyone can buy the pattern. With Craftsy, one has to sign up. And on KP here, they prefer that we do not link to Craftsy for that reason. If you don't mind waiting a day or two, I promise it will be there eventually!


----------



## stevieland

Judi44 said:


> Ta!! Dee, I have just downloaded 987,654,321 pages and am going to try and figure this out, you WILL be hearing from this Aussie in the near future. Much love from the mid north coast of New South Wales in beautiful downtown AUS, Judi B


Judi, are you teasing me that it's a sort of LONG pattern??????!!!  Well, more pages for your pattern dollars, right??? Come join us on the KAL when you are ready and all questions will be answered. Or of course you can PM or email me too. Good luck!


----------



## stevieland

susan heierman said:


> Just beautiful! Downloaded and printing as I post.


Thanks Susan. I appreciate it! Hope to see you pop by the KAL if you are so inclined.


----------



## stevieland

mamapr80 said:


> WOOHOO! I'm casting on tonight, using 100% Alpaca charcoal grey lace-weight (I couldn't resist PacificRose's 'challenge' of doing this in an ultra light yarn) and size 4 needles. Will keep you posted on progress.
> Happy knitting gals and Dee, many heart-felt thanks for literally keeping us in stitches


Oooooohhh, pretty! Cat's lace weight test knitted version is stunning so yours will be as well I'm sure.


----------



## elenapicado

Wow, it is SO beautiful....


----------



## piecemaker

I already bought it on ravelry.  I couldn't wait. LOL


----------



## amudaus

Dee! Congratulations on another desirable shawl,as always beautiful designing and knitting..Just had to buy this one as well.


----------



## sanaylor

Wonderful design!


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Yay! I bought my pattern and yarn even though this is probably # 65 on my to-do list! I just can't stop myself! Dee, your patterns are so user-friendly and so beautiful that I am addicted! Oh well, never hurts to support what you love!


----------



## Gypsycream

Stunning!


----------



## SweetPandora

My first ever purchased shawl pattern 

I must go dye some yarn for this and join the KAL

Have a great day!


----------



## stevieland

piecemaker said:


> I already bought it on ravelry.  I couldn't wait. LOL


Thanks so much!


----------



## stevieland

amudaus said:


> Dee! Congratulations on another desirable shawl,as always beautiful designing and knitting..Just had to buy this one as well.


And thanks so much for your comment, as well as for buying the pattern.


----------



## stevieland

joaniebeadgood said:


> Yay! I bought my pattern and yarn even though this is probably # 65 on my to-do list! I just can't stop myself! Dee, your patterns are so user-friendly and so beautiful that I am addicted! Oh well, never hurts to support what you love!


Bless your heart! And thanks. (I guess there are worst addictions, always glad to help!)


----------



## stevieland

SweetPandora said:


> My first ever purchased shawl pattern
> 
> I must go dye some yarn for this and join the KAL
> 
> Have a great day!


Wow! I am totally honored! Thanks! I am looking forward to seeing your yarn and you on the KAL.


----------



## vjh1530

Another beautiful shawl!!


----------



## budasha

Another gorgeous shawl.....you are so talented :thumbup:


----------



## GHBELL

How do you sign up for this knit along? I bought the pattern today and I will be going to the lys in the morning.


----------



## sanaylor

GHBELL said:


> How do you sign up for this knit along? I bought the pattern today and I will be going to the lys in the morning.


Do a search at the top of this site for "Tristano Shawl KAL". Post an entry there about yourself and the yarn you plan to use. You can then provide updates in the KAL about your progress and ask questions if necessary. When you have completed your crawl post a picture there.

Good luck!


----------



## GHBELL

Thank you for information.


----------



## belleflower

stevieland said:


> My new Tristano Shawl pattern is now available! It may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tristano-shawl
> 
> If you prefer, you may PM me here with Tristano Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern
> 
> Tristano is a bottom-up, triangular lace shawl with a fancy faux cable spine and subtly textured stitch patterns. While dimensions and yardage are provided for both sport (the orange shawl pictured) and fingering weight yarn (the gray shawl pictured), Tristano is designed so that it can be worked in just about any yarn weight you would like! The size is very easy to customize. Full instructions are provided, including how to calculate stitch counts for any size. The 13-page pattern includes both charts and written instructions.
> 
> BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 59 x 27 in fingering weight
> 
> NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight (plus a needle 3 sizes larger for the cast on)
> 
> YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 510-560 yards worked in fingering weight
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Beautifulxx


----------



## whitknits

I just saw this and it's beautiful!


----------



## aliciawake

Your patterns are so beautiful...i spend more time admiring and buying them than actually knitting them... 

This one, however, is the next on my list and has inspired some discipline in my knitting obsession. thank you!


----------



## Rainebo

Stunning design and work, as always! :thumbup:


----------

